# Cd/T when and how much?



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Ok my mom and I just gave my two adult Nigerian Dwarfs 2Ml of the CDT shot. My question is what dosage i should give baby Nigerians? I don't remember if I read somewhere or someone told me to give babies 1&1/2cc at a week old then another in two weeks. They were a week on the 13th. Also what gauge needle should I use? We have a 20 gauge and it seems huge. Thanks. Also I will be leaving in an hour till Friday afternoon, so please respond quickly


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Same dose for all goats, no matter age or size 2cc. I use the same size needle that I use for the adults, I usually have 18g and 20g on hand. The ages as to when to administer is really an individual choice. Everyone does different ages, we tend to do 6 weeks and 8-9 weeks. As long as you remember to booster is the most important thing.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

2 cc is what every goat gets regardless of age or size : ) we use 18 g needles...they are large but the meds shoot out easier making the whole thing less painful IMO...


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

How much is the booster and when?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2 ml for the booster and do it 3 weeks after the first shot.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Just remember that it is always 2ml, no matter what.  We vaccinated our kids at 5 and 9 weeks.


----------



## Payton (Dec 6, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

